# Surround Speakers - Full Range Woofer Only?



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey,

Quick background, I'm in the process of redoing my center channel at the moment.

I originally purchased a pair of the Dayton Classic 5 1/4 shielded woofer...to be paired with the shielded Dayton Classic 1 1/8" tweet. I picked these speakers so they can blend easily with my Front L & R (Dayton BR-1S) which utilize the Dayton Classic 6.5" Shielded and same tweeter.


So, I was doing some rethinking. My surround satellites are currently the Dayton HT speakers (smaller plastic housing). I'm satisfied for the moment with these, but I was rethinking my surround setup. For the Center Channel, I am probably going to go with Dayton Classic 6.5" shielded, in an MTM with the Classic Tweet...crossed at 2K with the (take a wild guess), Dayton Crossover.


QUESTION ----So, with that said, I'd have the 5 1/4" speakers laying around. I was thinking of replacing my current surround speakers with these, and running WITHOUT a tweeter.

What are your thoughts on running the Surround L & R w/o a tweeter. The Classic has a slight hump at a bit above 2K running full range, but I'm thinking that running it as a surround it should not be as noticable, especially if the surrounds are not directly aimed at the listening area.

Thoughts are much appreciated!

-Michael


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I would think a tweeter would be a necessity of any speaker except for the obvious one... the sub. 

the 5.25 can't play high enough & you would miss a LOT back there


----------

